# Bandsaw dust collection -mod



## Harlequin (15 Nov 2010)

Did this for my SiP 14 inch bandsaw.
The idea was to create an enormous suction force at the source (or very close to) the area od dust production.

This one is built crudely out of plexiglas with a couple of neodymium magnets to fix it under the band saw table.
The suction is quite intense at a very small segment (15mm) of the blade where it passes through the box.
Attention to be paid to the path of airflow to enable smooth evacuation.

I have added a brush to clean the blade as it goes through but this is not really required - still seemed like a good idea.

The plan is not for commercial use but diyers only -All rights reserved on this  

Verdict - excellent , no perceptible dust whatsoever when connected to my record extractor


----------



## Daven (15 Nov 2010)

Good idea - should make the bearings last longer  

Dave


----------



## Recky33 (15 Nov 2010)

What an excellent idea, might try that with a cassette case


----------



## knappers (15 Nov 2010)

The only problem with a cassette case is that they are very brittle and likely to break or shatter if you drill or saw it.
Si.


----------



## Recky33 (15 Nov 2010)

Good Point


----------



## tisdai (17 Nov 2010)

A great idea Harlequin, I will try and copy it if you don't mind.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Harlequin (17 Nov 2010)

tisdai":3wwhgswj said:


> A great idea Harlequin, I will try and copy it if you don't mind.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



let us know how you get on


----------



## goose (18 Nov 2010)

Looks nifty.. 
My only concern, is if the blade gets hot with use, will it melt those plastic toothbrush bristles? 

You don't want melted plastic on your blade. It might not be a valid issue, as not sure how hot a bandsaw blade gets. 
But otherwise, it looks a rather nifty item.


----------



## Harbo (26 Nov 2010)

I use a cheap plastic 60mm rain water square to round converter under my table - the blade passes through slots cut into the square section with the suction hose (round section) horizontal.
Works a treat and easily replaceable when the plastic wears out.


Rod


----------

